# Threadstarter markieren



## koifischfan (26. Nov. 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Starter des Threads unterhalb des Avatars irgendwie erkenntlich zu machen.

Bei mehrseitigen Themen vergißt man, wer eigentlich 'angefangen' hat und man muß erst zur ersten Seite springen um anschließend auf der letzten Seite nach dem ursprünglich zu lesenden Beitrag zu suchen.


PS: Versteht man diesen Megasatz noch?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*



koifischfan schrieb:


> PS: Versteht man diesen Megasatz noch?



Ja klar,
ich finde diese Idee Prima, sollte auch, wenn die Forenleitung mitmacht, kein großes technisches Problem sein..... Oder Joachim ?


----------



## Joachim (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Kann mich dazu ja mal schlau machen - immo hab ich wenig Zeit und bin fast mehr mitm Smartphone (@Uwe es ist ein Motorola defy geworden, bin bisher absolut zufrieden damit  ) online als mitm Rechner...  aber vielleicht schaff ichs am Sonntag oder in der kommenden Woche mal.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Gibt es bestimmt ein PlugIn für

Und zum SP sag ich mal als eingefleischter iPhone Fan nix


----------



## herbi (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Meinen Dank hättet ihr,...

den so wird es wesentlich übersichtlicher,....wird auch in unwichtigen Foren schon so praktiziert,...warum sollte die Elite das nicht auch haben,....

Joschim ,....hau drauf,.....


----------



## Joachim (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

... erledigt.


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Moin bester Tech-Admin von allen 

ich seh aber nix - muss ich den Cache löschen oder den Browser wechseln?


----------



## koifischfan (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Ich probiere es gleich mal aus.

Edit:
Die Funktion funktioniert.   Aber am Layout müssen wir noch feilen. 

Edit 2: Bearbeite ich meinen eigenen Beitrag, verschwindet nach 'Speichern' diese Zeile. Erst nach einem Refresh ist sie wieder da.


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Ahhhhhhhh - jetzt seh ich es auch!


----------



## Joachim (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

- Es wird beim Themenstarter wenn er nur den ersten Beitrag geschrieben hat und sonst nichts nicht angezeigt wozu auch.
- Ich werd den Text durch ne Grafik noch ersetzen - soviel zum Layout.
- KFs Edit2 muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal selbst reproduzieren. Ist aber 2. Rangig, da die Anzeige ja hauptsächlich für die anderen User und nicht dem Themenstarter da ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Wie wäre es mit so etwas   Also so etwas in der Art


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

:shock

... ja sowas in der Art


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Oller Meckerkopp 
War nur ne Idee :evil


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

 Da hat der Uwe schon mal ne kreative Phase - ist auch nicht recht 

Uwe, haste fein gedacht rh


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

@Elschen: Meine kreative Phase hab ich beim Teichbau komplett verbraucht


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

So, ich habs mal hinter die Benutzergruppe geschoben, verkleinert und n Bildchen zugefügt. Sollte so ausreichen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Aha  Wo denn ?


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

öhm, beim 2. Beitrag eines Themenstarters? 

da: 
 


Oder ist das nicht "DA genug" ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Ah daaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Macht ja beim ersten Post auch wenig Sinn 

Was hälst du denn von einer etwas größeren Grafik, aber ohne Text ?


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Na ich weis nicht was ich da hin malen soll - ich mein es soll einem ja auch nicht gleich das Auge beim betrachten ausstechen...  

Man hätte es ja hinter den Usernamen in 25x25 Pixel die Stiftgrafik setzen können - jedoch gibts User mit ellenlangen Namen, wo dann die Spalte zu eng wird und es den Style zerbröselt. Deshalb hatte ich es dahin geschoben wo es nu ist.  (heute von nix, aber davon reichlich   )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Dann lass halt so, 
man kann es ja erkennen  Mal sehen was die anderen sagen


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Servus Joachim

Das Icon gefällt mir sehr gut  und ist nicht zu unauffällig, aber auch nicht aufdringlich 
und wenn man drauf geht, gibts auch noch eine Erklärung 

Würde den Schriftzug "Themenstarter" als überflüssig ansehen


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Ok, mal schaun ob noch wer ne Blitzidee liefern kann. 

@Helmut
Schaun wir mal was die User noch so sagen - machbar ist ja fast alles.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Hab eben woanders 'Autor' gelesen. Finde ich netter. Oder ein Bildchen für Autor.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Moin...

hmmm, aberr ist nicht jeder Beitragschreiber ein Autor?


----------



## Eugen (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Threadstarter markieren*

Hi Joachim

nicht unbedingt.


----------

